# Hill Country CCA Banquet in New Braunfels



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Banquet Time Is Here, table sales are going great and less than 10 tables remain so if your wanting to attend be sure to contact us as soon as possible.

The banquet and fundraiser will be held on August 20, 2015 at the New Braunfels Civic Center, doors open at 6:00pm. 

If you have any questions or would like a table or ticket, please do not hesitate to contact me here via PM, or you can call Miles Engelke (Chapter President) at 210-260-8968, Todd Thetford at 830-660-8825, or Coleman Todd, Hill Country Chapterâ€™s CCA Texas Assistant Director, at 800-626-4222.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Well we expanded and still sold out a week early, it's going to be a great event. A big thank you to all of our supporters and volunteers that make it happen.


----------

